# Apple Ipad 3



## samiragz (Oct 16, 2009)

hi all i need to know the cost of Apple Ipad 3 wifi + 4G in south Africa, i will be visiting SA and need to know if i should get my ipad if it is cheaper there or i should buy it before coming also i need information on East London, is the crime rate as high as other parts of SA? will i be able to move around freely and enjoy myself or not cos it's East London i will be visiting and i'm so scared cos of the high crime rate in SA, so pls let me know what i need to do and know to stay safe
thanks


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

samiragz said:


> hi all i need to know the cost of Apple Ipad 3 wifi + 4G in south Africa, i will be visiting SA and need to know if i should get my ipad if it is cheaper there or i should buy it before coming also i need information on East London, is the crime rate as high as other parts of SA? will i be able to move around freely and enjoy myself or not cos it's East London i will be visiting and i'm so scared cos of the high crime rate in SA, so pls let me know what i need to do and know to stay safe
> thanks


Hi click on this link for information on the ipad 3.

Apple (South Africa) ? The new iPad ? It?s brilliant from the outside in.

Sorry I don't know much about crime I live in Cape Town, but I am sure someone will chime in with answers.


----------



## samiragz (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks Poopsie23, i will check the link right away, any one in the East London area? pls tell me what life is like over there the crime rate?
thanks in advance


----------

